# Mobile Apps



## dhaage (Jan 6, 2010)

I just upgraded to a new smartphone and am looking for some applications to put on it. It is running Windows Mobile 6.5 so pocket pc apps are what I need for it. I have Epocrates and have looked through the forums here but the suggestions are all well over a year old. I'm not just looking for ems apps though one i would like would be one like ambtime for the palmos.


----------



## EricCSU (Jan 9, 2010)

I have an iphone, so I'm not sure if this is available to you, but I really like "Perfect OB Wheel".  It calculates LMP and EDC quickly so you don't have to do the math yourself.  Well worth the $0.99.

Eric


----------



## Medic115 (Jan 29, 2010)

EricCSU said:


> I have an iphone, so I'm not sure if this is available to you, but I really like "Perfect OB Wheel".  It calculates LMP and EDC quickly so you don't have to do the math yourself.  Well worth the $0.99.
> 
> Eric



I agree...  The Iphone has some really good apps for Medics, but I'm not sure if other phones can download them or not...:unsure:


----------



## resq330 (Jan 29, 2010)

I run Epocrates on my BB.  Good app for drug references.


----------



## Medic115 (Jan 29, 2010)

resq330 said:


> I run Epocrates on my BB.  Good app for drug references.



Yes indeed!!! I use it a lot!!!


----------



## wyoskibum (Feb 2, 2010)

*Check out eMedic*



dhaage said:


> I just upgraded to a new smartphone and am looking for some applications to put on it. It is running Windows Mobile 6.5 so pocket pc apps are what I need for it. I have Epocrates and have looked through the forums here but the suggestions are all well over a year old. I'm not just looking for ems apps though one i would like would be one like ambtime for the palmos.



Check out eMedic:   www.eMedic.com

Which smart phone do you have?


----------



## Aaron schweizer (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pocket protocal.*

I run with pocket protocal, has all the basic standard actions you need to know, also it's very good for passings tests.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 6, 2010)

EricCSU said:


> I have an iphone, so I'm not sure if this is available to you, but I really like "Perfect OB Wheel".  It calculates LMP and EDC quickly so you don't have to do the math yourself.  Well worth the $0.99.
> 
> Eric



Steal a pregnancy wheel from an OB GYN clinic. The drug reps give us piles of them. Send me a SASE and I'll send you one if you don't have a lady friend to use as a cover lol. 

Maybe I'm just crazy but I would be uncomfortable, as a patient, if my caregiver whipped out their personal iPhone in front of me and started using it. 

By the way, I am seriously impressed that you have ever bothered to "do the math yourself". After a year and a half in OB-GYN I have always just used wheels, and most of our residents and medical students haven't even mastered those yet, never mind any math.


----------



## framework4 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mobile apps:

Start at Skyscape (most not cheap but worth the price, also has a few freebies)
http://www.skyscape.com/index/home.aspx

All the Informed guides are available as pda sized Acrobat files. (Cheap)
http://www.informedguides.com/

The Merck manual and more for free
http://www.merckmedicus.com/pp/us/hcp/hcp_home.jsp

CalliGrapher 8.7 has a Medical words prompt addin
http://www.phatware.com/index.php?q=product/details/calligrapher
http://www.phatware.com/index.php?q=product/details/medicalpack


----------



## Aidey (Jun 3, 2010)

I have the same operating system on my phone and I have two programs, Epocrates and "Paramedic Toolbox". It has several modules, including ACLS, PALS, toxicology and I can't remember what else. It's not really anything I ever use on a call, but it comes in handy for reviewing when I have some down time.


----------



## Dominion (Jun 3, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Steal a pregnancy wheel from an OB GYN clinic. The drug reps give us piles of them. Send me a SASE and I'll send you one if you don't have a lady friend to use as a cover lol.
> 
> *Maybe I'm just crazy but I would be uncomfortable, as a patient, if my caregiver whipped out their personal iPhone in front of me and started using it. *
> 
> By the way, I am seriously impressed that you have ever bothered to "do the math yourself". After a year and a half in OB-GYN I have always just used wheels, and most of our residents and medical students haven't even mastered those yet, never mind any math.



I don't see an issue with this so much, granted when I use my cell phone on a call I usually say something like.  "Sorry about this I just need to look up some specific information on one of your medications" or something like that.  I think it looks about the same as reading your protocols to look for a medication dosage.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jul 12, 2010)

Dominion said:


> I don't see an issue with this so much, granted when I use my cell phone on a call I usually say something like.  "Sorry about this I just need to look up some specific information on one of your medications" or something like that.  I think it looks about the same as reading your protocols to look for a medication dosage.



yeaw, its like having a tiny e-book.^_^


----------



## Sasha (Jul 13, 2010)

> Maybe I'm just crazy but I would be uncomfortable, as a patient, if my caregiver whipped out their personal iPhone in front of me and started using it.



That's why you sit behind them in the airway chair and do it.


----------



## Paladin78 (Jul 14, 2010)

Didnt see it mentioned here.  I have the iPhone app called EMS Logger which comes in handy for marking exact times of events.  Nice little app and it's free!


----------

